# ABS and Traction Control Light



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sounds to me like one of your ABS sensor hubs is failing.


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

And there is no way for me, the average joe to figure which one is going bad...... Is there?


----------

